# I have a A3 error code for mini ductless fujitsu Halcyon series



## clydemanhattan (Aug 24, 2016)

I have AOU45RLXFZ inverter and 5 RLS3 series wall mounts. None of which are functioning as all have the same pattern of flashing lights. The operation icon flashes 10x and the timer flashes 3x (error code A3). According to the reading it has something to do with refrigerant system compressor temperature error/compressor 1 temp. Error. What is this and what are my options? Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## clydemanhattan (Aug 24, 2016)

Found a simple solution. Just had to reset the condenser

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dorin125 (Jun 13, 2021)

clydemanhattan said:


> Found a simple solution. Just had to reset the condenser
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I did ressted but the next day same error


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

dorin125 said:


> I did ressted but the next day same error


It's caused by either: 

brownout/power fluctuations : resetting fixes it.

Communication errors: make sure the wires are secured well and aren't corroded or burnt. 

Bad sensor : test resistance, and replace if necessary.

Bad board : hard to test. Replace board as last step. These units are mostly disposable, and it could be a similar price to replace the whole unit. 

Low refrigerant: fix leak and refill. Usually requires a tech.

You really should start your own thread. 

Cheers!


----------

